

Show HN: Quick "Unfollow Everybody" script for Twitter - jasonkester

So I just did my semi-annual &quot;log in to Twitter to see if it&#x27;s any good yet&quot;, and found that in my absence I had followed a few thousand new spam accounts.<p>Sweet.  That explains why they emailed me and forced me to change my password last year.<p>Being Awesome, Twitter doesn&#x27;t have any way to simply toss out all your followers and start from scratch.  And none of the spammy apps claiming to do so actually will (even seemingly after charging you money to try).<p>So instead, I just pulled open the Dev console and did this:<p><pre><code>  setInterval(function(){$(&quot;.following&quot;).children(&quot;button&quot;).click();window.scrollBy(0,5000);}, 1000);
</code></pre>
Run it while on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;following, and it&#x27;ll clean your account out nicely at a rate of about 1000 accts&#x2F;minute.<p>Figured somebody else might find that useful.  Enjoy!
======
neduma
It could be a GIST in github. It might be help for someone.

------
sdsk8
This is really good, thanks for sharing!

